# There's something about a horse...



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thought I would share with you, my old horse Nikkie. She was a 11 year old belgian draft and had the sweetest personality. She died in 2010 from failed heart. She had to be put down  Nikkie was my pride and joy. She knew when something was wrong, for example, I went up to visit her when I broke my wrist, and normally she isn't very clingy, but she would not leave my side. Rest in peace baby girl! I miss you!


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

My in-laws have horses, and looked over my shoulder just now and wanted to know if she was up for adoption. :-( She's beautiful, and I'm sure she's running free across the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Your baby was beautiful I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Helianthe (Sep 14, 2013)

What a beauty. Sorry that she died.. I am sure she was a great friend!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Very beautiful, she's sounds wonderful. I'm sorry for your loss and may she rest in peace.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!

I drive Carriages with my mare (Connemara x TB), and Belgians are *such* good horses. Make wonderful fox hunters too...big and sweet and quiet and so trustworthy. I'm sure she was a fantastic girl. 

I'm sorry that you lost her, but I agree with the others, she's not gone forever.  You'll see her again.  

I love her big white blaze.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all! The white blaze and chestnut colour is truly a classic in the Belgians


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss </3 I too know the pain of losing a horse. Its heart wrenching. I currently have my own goof ball of a TB, and couldn't fathom losing him.


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

So sad. She's beautiful. :'(


----------

